# Mounting An AFP Volume



## OzBert (Jul 9, 2003)

I am trying to mount a afp volume in terminal and then use the ditto to copy my user area over.

However, when ever I try and mount a volume using mount_afp this happens:



> [G4:/Volumes] austenm% mount_afp "afp://lynseya@Dual G4/Graphite HD" /volumes/lynseya
> kextload: extension /System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/asp_tcp.kext is already loaded
> kextload: extension /System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/asp_atp.kext is already loaded
> kextload: extension /System/Library/Filesystems/AppleShare/afpfs.kext is already loaded
> ...



What am I doing wrong?


----------



## symphonix (Jul 10, 2003)

mount_afp is normally executed by mount with the "-t afp" option.

Another thing you might try is just using the command "open afp://lynseya@Dual G4/Graphite HD"


----------



## bluehz (Jul 10, 2003)

mount_afp is not normally launched with with the -t option. If you run "mount -t ..." thats the same thing as saying "mount_afp" kind of like a shortcut, but I don't believe the "-t" option is even available in the "mount_afp" command.

OzBert - when you use the mount_afp command in the form you chose - you must supply the password on teh command line also. So your command shoud be:

mount_afp "afp://lynseyaassword@Dual G4/Graphite HD"

or you can use mount_afp in interactive mode by adding the "-i" option and you will be prompted for the password:

mount_afp -i "afp://lynseya@Dual G4/Graphite HD"

Take a look at "man mount_afp" and "man mount"


----------

